# Betta names.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I noticed that a lot of you have very interesting and different names for your bettas and I was curious as to how you came up with them?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Castiel, Anna, and Azazel all came from my favorite show Supernatural. Since Castiel is an angel on the show I wanted his sister to have an angel name too. I looked up angel names and I found Gabriel.
Spike is just a name a friend helped us come up with and he picked it because he's a crowntail (get it? )
Scarlett because she is red, so that's self explanatory. 
And finally, Antubis is from the miniseries "Kingdom Hospital"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

I only have one little guy and his name is Scarlet Pimpernell.
Like AngelicScars I named him for his red colouring, but also I love theatre and drama and I borrowed his name from the play:
'The Scarlet Pimpernell'.
Where did you get yours from?


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Comso was named so because he was a purpleish red color kind of like a cosmopolitan drink  I love the beach and sailing and have lots of family in florida so Captain and Kokomo are named accordingly.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are my Guys: 

Jello Bites Rock Moon. Ummm Hehehe what can I say! My sister named him! LOL

Sammy Marshwiggle. The marshwiggle part comes from the book The Silver Chair by C.S. lewis. 

Pax Rover. I named him Rover First, but it didn't seem to fit very well. So, I named him Pax (as in Peace) Rover.

Rune. Rune means something mysteries or something like that. Rune is anything from that, he is more like a clown! 

VarroWolf. A friend suggested that I name him Wolfie because he is a gray color. Varro means strong.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Um... xD; My names are... interesting.

Shota... well, I was asking my friends what they thought of him, and they called him a girly fish because of his colours, and he was a bit of a wussy and would run and hide if you stuck your face too close to his tank or something... so they dubbed him Shota, which is the Japanese term for um... little boy pron LOL. YEAHHHH and then it kinda stuck because I couldn't think of anything better xD;; But yeah, it's not terribly bad because there is a real Japanese name for boys "Shouta" meaning "soaring", so it's close enough.

Nya and Kyu are just named off of cute Japanese sounds, yeah... I couldn't think of anything better. Kyu being a sound I relate to being like a sigh, gentle and calm while Nya being a more curious playful sound. I think it suits them xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, Merlot is named after the wine Merlot because his fins are the color of red wine. Jaden was named because I like the name and couldn't think of anything else that suited him, Blue Bonnet is pretty self explanatory because she's blue, Rusty because he is a rusty red color and Yerakina was named after a song by an old folk group from the 60's.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I named Flair because I couldn't decide what to name him. I've always been so bad with naming anything (don't know what I will do if I ever have children haha). But all he ever did was Flair at anything and everything the first two days I had him. And he seemed to respond to it lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very cool names, when i get mine, i'm just gonna look up naming sites and different cultures. I was looking at thai names, because bettas originate from thiland lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of people give theirs Japanese names.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

blah i still have trouble with my bettas name!

first i had named him Ren..jus cuz i heard it from a song n had it stuck in my head all day long the day i got him. my mom didnt like the name so decided to name him sharky.

now i think the name sharky fits him more cuz hes a fiesty lil thing! when i feed him he attacks his food like i havent fed him in weeks! u'd think i starve him. i didnt want the name sharky at first cuz when i think of sharks i think of them in a blue color and my betta is red sooo....yeah lol but its sticking.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

DQ, how did you come up with the name Yerakina? That one is certainly unique


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a blue betta, my first one, and I named him Boy Blue, after a song by the group Electric Light Orchestra. Since I live in Kentucky,I didn't want people to think I named my fish after the University of Kentucky Wildcats. They call them Big Blue. So I didn't really like calling him Blue for short. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I grew up in the 60's and my parents had this record by this folk group called The Limeliters. I have always loved the music and I now have it on a cd. There was a song on there that I always loved called Yerakina, about a girl who went to the spring to fill up her water jug. So when I got my first female betta, I named her after the song that I loved so much.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

That's awesome! Well it is very unique


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh that's very interesting Drama. I can't say my babies have unique names lol. I think the best name is Merlin. But that was my boyfriends idea. Everyone else has simply names.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Vikki and dr2b.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

This was a great idea, I love reading how everyone came up with their names!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

I named mine Nibbler, cuz he's a little pig. He eats everything he can, and tries to eat the fake plants. Once he tried to eat my fingure when I was cleaning the tank   I was going to name him Chompy, but my friends said that Nibbler was a better name.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> A lot of people give theirs Japanese names.


Lol xD yeah, I'm a Japanophile/anime fan so it's kinda hard to not name them something Japanese =v=;

I kinda feel so uncreative compared to the lot of you xD


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like your names BakaMandy...I think they are really cute!
And they mean something to you so thats all that matters


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

I named mine Noel because my friend got him for me for Christmas '07. She felt bad cause my other betta died while I was on vacation, and she was watching it. He was also white, red, and green at the time, so the name matched. Now hes maroon, purple, red, and teal. He completely changed colors when he moved to his 10g.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I wanted a name that was actually a name and have it be epic sounding x3

I came up with lot of names for him though, but that one stuck best.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Aha, a fun thread I've found, here!  

Tian-Tian came about because I wanted something really special... "tian" in Mandarin Chinese can mean a variety of things, depending on the tone. I settled on "divine" or "heavenly" and thought it'd be cool if I doubled up "tian"....
...
I later found out that "Tian-Tian" means "everyday".
That's the last time I consult a foreign language I don't know, lol.

As for Taco... I was hungry at the time, you see... and I meant it as just a temporary name until I could think of something cooler. 
... the name stuck.

And thus I have Tian-Tian and Taco.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

TianTian said:


> As for Taco... I was hungry at the time, you see... and I meant it as just a temporary name until I could think of something cooler.
> ... the name stuck.


My all time favorite story of how a betta got its name


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL on Taco.

My brand new (first) Betta is Baccus. God of wine.

Nuff said!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

For my birthday (august 22 2008 ) My Nana got me 2 bettas. 
I named them after my favorite movie, Finding Nemo. So i named the red one Nemo, and the blue purple red and green on Squirt. Nemo died a few months later after a terrible accident with my stupid cat. So later this year i got Leo, Cosmo, and Gurgle. I came up with Leo... unknown... haha, I just love that name <3. Cosmo because he has brightish colors and idk, i just look on a website called Boogiepets.com and i liked the name cosmo, and it suits him well. And once i got Gurgle, i got his name from finding nemo also, My favorite charactor. The purple and yellow fish in the fish tank that is like a clean freak. The name isnt much like Gurgle. But i thought it was cute so i kept it.  My names aren't all fancy like most of you guys,


----------



## RuBirdBlue (Jul 23, 2009)

Being true nerds, my boyfriend and I tossed around a number of names for our little guy. We finally settled on Zaphod. He's named for the character Zaphod Beeblebrox (from The sci-fi classic: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy), president of the universe, inventor of the best drink in existence, and a number of other impressive things.

We thought he was awesome enough to live up to the expectations that come with such a name.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i named mine pheonix after i looked for color names on a baby name website. pheonix was one of the only red ones that was pronouncable, but i also really liked it lol. not that interesting way but before that i was looking at nearly everything! for cultural names i mean. i almost named him tomo because that means first in greek, or the 'first one' to be exact lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh fun topic!! Um,lets see. Well Fishy,cause I suck at naming animals lol. I was trying to come up with something unique,but eh Fishy stuck. He knows his name,so why change it. RIP Morado was for his colors. RIP Bella was from twilight.RIP Elvis,well self explanatory,haha. 
Reba,mom named her. Randy,mom again lol. Smurfy,cause she is blue. Dazzle,cause I want another one eventually and name it Razzle. Roja,for her color. So I am all over the place with names.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm trying to keep my names Greek, with Deimos meaning "dread" in Greek, Akakios meaning "innocent", and Eros meaning "love". Eros' old name was Thanatos which means "death", but when he was dying I changed his name to Eros, because it seemed too cruel to keep him named that. Also, I like them to all have "os" on the end, for some reason. Sounds cool, I suppose x3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, sorry, it was japanesse. not greek. lol my bad


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought about naming one of mine Fuji because I like Mt Fuji and I got to see Mt Fuji when I was in Japan.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My 1st Betta, before my current one (in my avatar) was Pearl. cus somehow "The Black Pearl" from Pirates of the Caribbean popped up in my head. And my current is yellow one named Speedbump. He came with the name, but for some reason i feel like yellows and speedbumps DO go together in a way, lol, so that's a fitting name for him. I was GOING to name him Banana originally though because of his coloring. 

~TPF


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Heres the story about Mr. Big's name. :]

I had him for a few days and I couldn't figure out what name fit him. I had many picked out, but eventually I got it down to Willy Wonka and Mr. Big. I thought of Willy Wonka because I had just watched the movie and his eyes reminded me of those wonky glasses lol. And Mr. Big came from the fact he was so small and timid (he won't flair at all) so I thought it was ironic.

And the irony stuck. Hahah I like the name :] and I think he does too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's a cute name! lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> oh, sorry, it was japanesse. not greek. lol my bad


whoops! ok, i was wrong again. its latin for crimson, lol :lol:


----------

